# Naturalistic terrarium?



## nessanicolle (May 2, 2012)

Hello! to anyone who could help me out... Would making my young Colombian tegu a naturalistic terrarium be an option? and what i mean by naturalistic is like the hydroton balls for a base and for a kind of filteration, with some eco earth and coco fiber for live plants? i know it can be a daunting task but ive really been wanting to create something like that. could a tegu live in this? any replies would be much appreciated!


----------



## larissalurid (May 2, 2012)

One thing I wouldn't recommend are live plants, they'd most likely just be ripped apart and dug up lol.


----------



## nessanicolle (May 2, 2012)

yeah i meant more like a rock/moist substrate wall with live moss/plants. if anything, i'd put some kind of fern in there(in a pot).


----------



## JohnMatthew (May 3, 2012)

It can and has been done, best of luck creating your GU paradise.


----------



## Dana C (May 3, 2012)

You can try it. The worst that can happen is that it will be fun watching your Gu destroy it....in minutes.


----------



## HeatherN (May 3, 2012)

I'm going for the whole single heavy-duty potted plant too in mine, I have been told to make sure it's a well established plant, not a seedling, in a heavy, taller pot. Some even suggest hanging from the ceiling. I plan to weave mine through the mesh top of my cage, helping to retain humidity and be more aesthetically pleasing! But remember, tegus are individuals, and their destructiveness varies from gu to gu. I hope we both do alright!


----------



## nessanicolle (May 3, 2012)

good luck to us both then!


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (May 3, 2012)

I wouldn't hang it from the ceiling. Tegus reach up all the time and knock stuff down. Way to much of a hazard to the animal.


----------



## HeatherN (May 3, 2012)

i was told its hung with a cloth style bag, or threaded through the top, not a potted plant


----------

